# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Щелчок и зависание

## Onetime

Всем привет.

Проблема такая : случалось уже 2 раза. 1ый раз смотрел видео, в проце какой то щелчок и все повисло. Диспетчер задач не появляется, короче намертво как будто скриншот, и мышь не двигается. 2ой раз вообще ничего не делал в инете что то качалось, тоже самое. Опять щелчок и все висит. Plzhelp!

----------


## Volver

Приветствую, какой процессор?(AMD\Intel).
Была такая проблема на AMD у меня, оказалось замыкание матери и еще про верь конденсаторы на матери.Если есть вздутые перепаивай.

----------


## aleksei_sava

Проверь темпиратуру с помощью everest. Также жесткий диск на сбойные сектора.

----------


## freeneutron

Бывает еще из-за пыли такая подлость. Надо чистить периодически.

----------


## Slater

> и еще про верь конденсаторы на матери.Если есть вздутые перепаивай.


 :yes:

Какая видеокарта, интегрированная, или PCI?
у меня была похожая проблема со щелчком, оказалось вздутые кондеры на видеокарте GF 7600 PCI, перепайка кондеров помогла:)

----------

